# Meet my little, evil, fluffy cat



## MagicEquine1 (13 July 2016)

My cat is a seal colour point ragdoll cat and is 5, and is an extremely hairy and fluffy cat. Therefore, her name is Fluffball. She rules the house and pretends to herself, that she is the best catcher of birds- she hasn't EVER caught one. The biggest animal that she caught was a butterfly, that sadly passed away after Fluffball batting it with her paw. We named it unlucky. Lol. She likes chasing the spiders and tormenting the flies in the garden. Follow her on Instagram, to follow her gorgeous little adventures, @ Fluffball_the_cat


----------



## chillipup (13 July 2016)

I don't do instagram ME1, how about posting a photo or two of Fluffball, I'm sure lots of us would love to see her


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (13 July 2016)

I'll second that.  I love seeing cat pics.


----------



## Archangel (14 July 2016)

Gosh she is beautiful - love the piano shot.


----------

